# VL Exam PM Oct 2019



## Kamba (Oct 27, 2019)

Without disclosing any confidential info. What you guys think about the VL PM problems? in specific the concrete problem?


----------



## Titleistguy (Oct 27, 2019)

Don't even remember it.  

Two tests in two days and I can only remember maybe three questions.


----------



## User1 (Oct 28, 2019)

i hated the concrete because i kept second guessing myself. but i got it mostly done in 50 minutes so i consider it a win.


----------



## Hindianapolis (Oct 28, 2019)

The concrete problem was tough. The only positive point is i worked through the 3 easy ones and ended up with 1.5 hours to look at it. The morning though......just cant get over it.

It looks like they hired new exam question writers whom are especially interested into peculiar areas of the codes.


----------



## TowersNBridges (Oct 28, 2019)

I thought the PM was fine.. but the morning....  Every single person i talked to thought the gravity morning was crazy.


----------



## Titleistguy (Oct 28, 2019)

In all honesty the concrete problem wasn't hard from a design standpoint, imo, it was hard from an analysis standpoint bc I felt like I knew what to do but wasn't sure so I panicked a bit.


----------



## Hindianapolis (Oct 28, 2019)

I completely agree....one of the assumptions messed with my brains big time....


----------



## Titleistguy (Oct 28, 2019)

Lol... Yes.  

The worst part of this test isnt the day of or after bc you're too mentally spent to remember but now being a few days out and the fog clears you begin to remember specific questions you did well on which is awesome, then you remember low hanging fruits you did poorly on and get mad.  Lol.  What a mind F.


----------

